# MALE: Who is the most attractive male celebrity?



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hannibal made one asking women about female celebrities, so I was curious as to which male celebrities males here think are attractive.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Keith Urban









Ian Watkins


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Anytime a trailer rolls up and he's in it I instantly get excited to see what it's called. <3

He's funny, a fantastic actor and has a ridiculously awesome smile. His eyes are freaking gems, the accent and his laughter is fantastic. He can play a wild, free-spirited slum kid or a suave, affluent debonair. He can be the hero, or the villain~ he commands the screen anytime he's on it. Intoxicating.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

lowtide said:


> No ****.


Good thing you added that there at the end. I was _so _close to just taking you up against the wall over there in a random act of man-fueled passion. Looks like you're safe, _for now_.


----------



## Coco (Jun 17, 2010)

omgogmogmg he so hottt


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Coco said:


> omgogmogmg he so hottt


Why don't you take a seat over there?


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

And a few others. But I don't know why girls (and guys) go for girly men/flamboyant men. I mean, I'm not saying they should go with muscle men but I don't get why they swoon over these hipster guys.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Fuck yeah manly men! Look at those beards, except for the last guy. I'd go gay for Byung-hun Lee, though.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

*If I had more time to think, and if I could look over every picture I've ever seen, I could most likely come up with much, much better answers. Instead, you get these:*


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> *If I had more time to think, and if I could look over every picture I've ever seen, I could most likely come up with much, much better answers. Instead, you get these:*


If I was ever single again, I certainly wouldn't ask you to set me up on a blind date. The best one out of all of them looks like a psychopath, oh wait it's the guy in your avatar (minus the jam all over his face) :dry: There are probably millions of more attractive guys than Arnie too, all that excess bulk is just hideous imo. Moderation is the key.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

^Yeah but most men don't have the awesomeness that Ahnuld has. Although I do agree with you^


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Inverse said:


> Anytime a trailer rolls up and he's in it I instantly get excited to see what it's called. <3
> 
> He's funny, a fantastic actor and has a ridiculously awesome smile. His eyes are freaking gems, the accent and his laughter is fantastic. He can play a wild, free-spirited slum kid or a suave, affluent debonair. He can be the hero, or the villain~ he commands the screen anytime he's on it. Intoxicating.



Is that Ewan McGregor? Don't forget he has a fantastic accent too. :happy: I liked him in "The Island".


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Btw, I just posted photos on another thread about the sexiest male celebrities so I won't here. 

If I did post pics they would be of:
George Clooney,
Jenson Ackles,
Gerard Butler,
Daniel Craig, 
Matthew McConaughey,
Hugh Jackman,
Timothy Olyphant,
Josh Lucas,
Ashton Kutcher,
Josh Hartnett,
Ben Affleck,
Brad Pitt


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

kiwigrl said:


> Btw, I just posted photos on another thread about the sexiest male celebrities so I won't here.
> 
> If I did post pics they would be of:
> Matthew McConaughey,












Whenever I think of McConaughey. Except Captain Kirk is way cooler.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll take this one


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> Is that Ewan McGregor? Don't forget he has a fantastic accent too. :happy: I liked him in "The Island".


I've liked him since Trainspotting. :3 The accent is pretty wonderful, he's just adorable and badass at the same time.

Though I was pointed out that he's never really played a villain!


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

*Cough* *cough*
adrian grenier
Adam brody
Micheal Pitt
Ryan gosling
Jason segel
James franco


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

I actually do think Hannibal is very attractive, although disturbing (a lot of the allure comes from the fascination with his character though). I wouldn't consider him to be the MOST attractive though.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

gaspard ulliel 
As hannibal in hannibal rising isn't bad looking at all


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

To all the females who posted here: _*IT SAID MALE! NOT FEMALE!*_


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Seriously, Jonathan Rhys Meyers is pretty damned attractive:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Well, technically. He tried to consider her as a still guy - Ayana Tsubaki is a transsexual.


Then she was never a man - a transwoman (MtF transsexual) is a woman regardless of the body they were born in.


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll admit I have a bit of a man crush on Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Then she was never a man - a transwoman (MtF transsexual) is a woman regardless of the body they were born in.


Biologically she was a man, but only biologically. I totally agree with you.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Biologically she was a man, but only biologically. I totally agree with you.


Of course, but inside I meant, in regards to her gender.


----------



## energeticelephant (Apr 26, 2010)

kindaconfused said:


> I'll take this one


Wow... Gyllenhaal looks just like an ex of mine in this picture. o_o Incidentally, my ex was also very popular with guys who were into guys.

Um. Hm.


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

George Clooney. Still dont know how to post pictures. Sorry


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jason statham










Clive Owen










Michael Jai White










Milo Ventimiglia


----------



## Ming (Apr 7, 2010)

energeticelephant said:


> Wow... Gyllenhaal looks just like an ex of mine in this picture. o_o Incidentally, my ex was also very popular with guys who were into guys.
> 
> Um. Hm.


It's 'cause he looks like a boy toy ...


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay, here are some better ones:


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

come on they are all freakin nuts, they die for fame and attention

BUT!

Christian Bale:




























hell yeah! :crazy:


----------

